# help with emmersed plants



## dr zaius (9 Aug 2011)

hi guys,

this is my tank






This is a riparium, for those of you who havent seen a tank like this before the tank is half filled and planted with submerged and emmerged plants creating an image of a rivers edge.
 The emmerged plants are house plants in my set up that can survive with their roots submerged. In the front of the planters are rafts which stems of plants like pilea grow, they grow aquatic roots.

Does any one know where I can source more water loving plants from, most nurseries only do spathiliums and diffenbachia, which I all ready have.

Thanks


----------



## dr zaius (10 Aug 2011)

bump


----------



## Tom (10 Aug 2011)

You started 2 identical threads - the other one has replies. 

Tom


----------

